# Alternative to MyDesmond.



## Carol 239 (Mar 2, 2022)

I was diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes January 2020, so didnt get much/any support due to the pandemic lock-downs. Only help i did get was a referral to MyDesmond, and a recommendation to look at this website (which would have been good advice save for the fact that the surgery now contradict much of what i have gleaned from the website!!). I found the walking/step tracker on the MyDesmond site very motivating as it tracked my steps from John O'Groats as i made my way (virtually!) towards Lands End. However, my NHS Trust is no longer involved in the MyDesmond Scheme, and i wondered if anyone (more tech savvy than me) has found an alternate step tracker scheme that may help re-motivate me. Thanks to those of you who have read this, and managed to understand!


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 2, 2022)

Carol 239 said:


> I was diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes January 2020, so didnt get much/any support due to the pandemic lock-downs. Only help i did get was a referral to MyDesmond, and a recommendation to look at this website (which would have been good advice save for the fact that the surgery now contradict much of what i have gleaned from the website!!). I found the walking/step tracker on the MyDesmond site very motivating as it tracked my steps from John O'Groats as i made my way (virtually!) towards Lands End. However, my NHS Trust is no longer involved in the MyDesmond Scheme, and i wondered if anyone (more tech savvy than me) has found an alternate step tracker scheme that may help re-motivate me. Thanks to those of you who have read this, and managed to understand!


I think once you are on the My Desmond it continues for ever even if your Trust pulls out.
But I can check for you if you have a problem.


----------



## Carol 239 (Mar 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I think once you are on the My Desmond it continues for ever even if your Trust pulls out.
> But I can check for you if you have a problem.


I was suddenly not able to log in, and when i enquired with MyDesmond, i was told that my NHS Trust is no longer part of the scheme, so i am no longer able to access it. I would be interested to hear what you find out. Thank you.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Mar 2, 2022)

I had never heard of My Desmond until now. I did a search on it and did get to a page that was inviting me to log on or sign up, it looks quite interesting. My 9th diaversary is coming up soon. Up to now I have coped by being fairly sensible regarding carb intake and being very active. Now 63, I am aware that my high activity levels might not be possible in the future so this could well be useful to me.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 2, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I think once you are on the My Desmond it continues for ever even if your Trust pulls out.
> But I can check for you if you have a problem.


No it doesn't ,during the pandemic it let many join but took away access. I use a Garmin fitness tracker.


----------



## Carol 239 (Mar 2, 2022)

grovesy said:


> No it doesn't ,during the pandemic it let many join but took away access. I use a Garmin fitness tracker.


I do have a fitness tracker, but found being able to see my virtual progress on the map was very motivating.


----------



## Carol 239 (Mar 2, 2022)

Chris Hobson said:


> I had never heard of My Desmond until now. I did a search on it and did get to a page that was inviting me to log on or sign up, it looks quite interesting. My 9th diaversary is coming up soon. Up to now I have coped by being fairly sensible regarding carb intake and being very active. Now 63, I am aware that my high activity levels might not be possible in the future so this could well be useful to me.


If i remember correctly Chris, you need a verification code from your gp surgery before you can sign in.


----------



## grovesy (Mar 2, 2022)

Carol 239 said:


> I do have a fitness tracker, but found being able to see my virtual progress on the map was very motivating.


That most be a recent feature as when used the site before withdrawing my access it did give me any more information than my trackers app.


----------



## harbottle (Mar 2, 2022)

That reminds me. I was supposed to be signed up for this, but haven’t heard anything… I was asked around 3 months ago if I was interested by the nurse and said yes.  I’m wondering if because my hba1c came down they didn’t bother signing me up.


----------



## Carol 239 (Mar 2, 2022)

harbottle said:


> That reminds me. I was supposed to be signed up for this, but haven’t heard anything… I was asked around 3 months ago if I was interested by the nurse and said yes.  I’m wondering if because my hba1c came down they didn’t bother signing me up.


My Diabetes Nurse sent the verification code to me almost instantly, and with this i was able to register.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 3, 2022)

Carol 239 said:


> I was suddenly not able to log in, and when i enquired with MyDesmond, i was told that my NHS Trust is no longer part of the scheme, so i am no longer able to access it. I would be interested to hear what you find out. Thank you.


From the MyDesmond team.
Thank you for your question - unfortunately if an organisation unsubscribes from offering DESMOND/MyDESMOND then patients access to this would be removed also. It is the leaving organisations responsibility to contact all current MyDESMOND users and advise them of this and describe alternative offer.
Hope that helps


----------



## Carol 239 (Mar 3, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> From the MyDesmond team.
> Thank you for your question - unfortunately if an organisation unsubscribes from offering DESMOND/MyDESMOND then patients access to this would be removed also. It is the leaving organisations responsibility to contact all current MyDESMOND users and advise them of this and describe alternative offer.
> Hope that helps


Thank you that is most helpful. Will try and get some information from my GP Surgery - don't hold out much hope, but will try.


----------



## TrevA (Mar 9, 2022)

Do you have a watch or phone that counts steps? You can sign up to Strava for free and upload your walks to it. It then keeps track of your activities giving daily, weekly, monthly and yearly stats. I use it to track both cycling and walking. You can also use Garmin Connect which does similar, if you have a Garmin watch or GPS device.


----------

